# Pygocentrus Piraya/ yellow flame piranha



## Erratic-Fish-Finatic (Apr 23, 2012)

Hey guys, just wanted to post up some pics of my 4 new juvenile pirayas. Just got these little monsters last Wednesday, their still pretty slim, but I'll get them bulked up in no time. Sorry for the quality of the vid and pics though, they were taken on my cellphone. The piraya in the pics is my dominant and largest piraya, measures 3.25", has a larger head, jaw and higher profile compared to my other 3" juvies. Thinking of naming him Capone or Ceasar, since he's the king of pygos lol. These guys are much more aggressive than the red bellies and cariba piranhas I had last year. They don't stop moving and eat like champs. They usually retail for $150 each for the same size, but luckily I got each for only $75.

The link to the vid, on my Photobucket:

http://s1241.photobucket.com/albums/gg508/A-xander_505/?action=view&current=VIDEO0058.mp4

The pics look sorta yellow because my tank is a blackwater setup


----------



## dl88dl (Mar 8, 2010)

Very nice Piraya where did you get them for $75?


----------



## Erratic-Fish-Finatic (Apr 23, 2012)

dl88dl said:


> Very nice Piraya where did you get them for $75?


Oliver Lucanus of Below Water. I'm subscribed to the Below Water Rare fish blog so I get updated stock list every so often. He just sent me another one yesterday, he has 20 juvie piraya in stock again, $75 each @ 10cm. You should contact him as soon as possible if you want some. The piraya at $75 are usually sold out in 2 days after the list goes up.


----------



## dl88dl (Mar 8, 2010)

Erratic-Fish-Finatic said:


> Oliver Lucanus of Below Water. I'm subscribed to the Below Water Rare fish blog so I get updated stock list every so often. He just sent me another one yesterday, he has 20 juvie piraya in stock again, $75 each @ 10cm. You should contact him as soon as possible if you want some. The piraya at $75 are usually sold out in 2 days after the list goes up.


At $75 they will sell out fast. AquaPets has 3" to 4" piraya for $135 and they are all sold. Wish I had more rooms for these little fishy. I really like this pirayas and my 15" is is getting some nice orange colors.


----------



## Erratic-Fish-Finatic (Apr 23, 2012)

Yeah, I wanted these guys for a very long time, but space and the cost of buying a shoal was pretty expensive. I was lucky enough to find out Oliver had some in stock this year. I know Dragon Aquarium has two in stock currently, 3" @ $150 each. My juvies turned oranges yesterday and I can see so really high flame development. Can't wait to see them as they get bigger.


----------



## dl88dl (Mar 8, 2010)

When they get bigger they get that fierce look


----------

